# Collecting your own plants



## untoothedyouth (Feb 17, 2009)

I've seen a few plants in the various lakes around my town that are the same ones I've seen in pet stores. Does any one have experience collecting these for their own aquarium? The plants in the stores are not that expensive but I think it might be fun to do.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I've done it many times. If you live in the south, in particular, it's easy to find a good number of aquatics in ditches, streams, etc. As long as you follow any ordinances, etc and use some common sense before you introduce them to your tank, you shouldn't have any trouble. Currently in my tanks, I have Proserpinaca palustris and L. repens collected from nature. Here in Florida, we have tons of plants available in our midst.

BTW, welcome to apc!


----------



## untoothedyouth (Feb 17, 2009)

I am in eastern Virginia and we too have LOTS of spots to collect pond and lake plants. For that matter I might even try collecting some of the small Killifish we have so many of. I hear they are very easy to raise.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

in my aquarium club down here in miami we collect all kinds of cichlids, killies and plants from the everglades and any body of water.


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Even though i live in the south, i don't know why i don't do it...
Well i did collect some once that's it.
though maybe the reason is because only place i can find some is in a pond or lake i guess and its a hassle to go there.
Ditches where i live are never full for long also there are no streams here either.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Untoothedyouth, welcome to APC!!!

I have alot of fun collecting local plants fo rmy tank. They don't all grow well in my aquarium, but the ones that do give me a great satisfaction.

Just be sure to rinse/wash them well to get any 'critters' off before you go to your tank. I've introduced some nasty pests on a couple occasions.

-Dave


----------

